# Liv Lust 1 or Lust advanced 2



## Bitterrootbiker (Dec 6, 2014)

Trying to decide between 2015 Lust 1 or Lust Advanced 2. The Lust 1 is slightly lighter (26 vs 26.7). I will add dropper post but am willing to get lighter wheels and possibly go with the 1x11 to save weight. I want light weight but am also concerned about expense. The components on Lust 1 must make it lighter and I might have to spend a lot more to change Lust Adv 2 componennts. I tried a 2014 Lust 1 xs and liked it. Any ideas on which bike might be better? I am not aggressive, but older rider.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm not personally familiar with those models, but using the compare feature Giant Bicycles | United States I would prefer the Lust Advanced 2, mostly because I really like the Fox CTD shocks (front & rear), which have a lever that you move from Climb to Trail to Descend modes, hence the "CTD" (the Lust 1 has the RockShox SID RL Solo Air fork). It works, and in my opinion will make it climb better than a lighter bike. If you don't have or ride real hilly trails this may not be a big feature for you, although the trail mode rides great on moderate up and down trails.

I am not too crazy about the SLX components I have on my fatbike, but I see they upgraded the rear derailleur to XT on the Advanced 2, which I think is really the element that is noticeably less than superb on mine.

I haven't used either of those brakes, maybe someone else can comment (Avid Guide RS, Hydraulic disc on Lust 1 vs Shimano SLX, Hydraulic disc), but it seems like brakes have gotten pretty consistently good on bikes in that price range.

Good luck and report back!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I believe both bikes are spec'd with 27.5" wheels. The Lust Advanced is a carbon frame vs. the Lust 1 is aluminum, which is one reason it's more expensive. Neither comes with a dropper post, so you'd be adding that cost to the MSRP. The Lust Advanced specs with Fox and Shimano parts, while the Lust 1 is spec'd with SRAM parts, except both bikes use the same crankset and the same wheels. All things being relatively equal, the Lust 2 Advanced should weigh less due to the carbon frame. The ride should be less harsh, too. But, because it already starts $400 more than the Lust 1, you'll spend significantly more by the time you upgrade it. To me, it'd come down to your overall budget, what your preference is for parts (SRAM vs. Shimano), and how rough your trails are (with carbon being a little less harsh than aluminum). Hope that helps?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> I'm not personally familiar with those models, but using the compare feature Giant Bicycles | United States I would prefer the Lust Advanced 2, mostly because I really like the Fox CTD shocks (front & rear), which have a lever that you move from Climb to Trail to Descend modes, hence the "CTD" (the Lust 1 has the RockShox SID RL Solo Air fork). It works, and in my opinion will make it climb better than a lighter bike. If you don't have or ride real hilly trails this may not be a big feature for you, although the trail mode rides great on moderate up and down trails.
> 
> I am not too crazy about the SLX components I have on my fatbike, but I see they upgraded the rear derailleur to XT on the Advanced 2, which I think is really the element that is noticeably less than superb on mine.
> 
> ...


We're on the same page - I must have been working on my response while you were working on yours. I agree, if it were me, I would go with the Lust 2 Advanced, too.


----------



## Bitterrootbiker (Dec 6, 2014)

petey15 said:


> I believe both bikes are spec'd with 27.5" wheels. The Lust Advanced is a carbon frame vs. the Lust 1 is aluminum, which is one reason it's more expensive. Neither comes with a dropper post, so you'd be adding that cost to the MSRP. The Lust Advanced specs with Fox and Shimano parts, while the Lust 1 is spec'd with SRAM parts, except both bikes use the same crankset and the same wheels. All things being relatively equal, the Lust 2 Advanced should weigh less due to the carbon frame. The ride should be less harsh, too. But, because it already starts $400 more than the Lust 1, you'll spend significantly more by the time you upgrade it. To me, it'd come down to your overall budget, what your preference is for parts (SRAM vs. Shimano), and how rough your trails are (with carbon being a little less harsh than aluminum). Hope that helps?


According to Giant the Lust Adv 2 is actually slightly heavier - 26.7 vs 26 for the aluminum Lust 1. Not that big a difference but still surprising. Must be the different components. Since the Lust 1 is $400 cheaper that is my dilemma. Not sure if the carbon bike really does ride better since I was only able to try the Lust 1.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't have any personal experience with carbon, I'm just relaying what the general consensus seems to be in terms of ride quality. A dropper post will add weight to your bike, but if you get a different wheel set and go tubeless, you could offset that. Do you race? If so, that may be something to take into consideration too, in terms of saving weight. It's been my experience though, to buy what you want, as much as you can afford in a complete bike because it'll be cheaper than trying to upgrade in the long run. Good luck!


----------



## Bitterrootbiker (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't race - just like to get out on trails for long days (4-8 hours), don't mind pushing if it's too steep or rocky up or down. It's just a great way to get exercise, enjoy the outdoors, and cover a lot of ground for someone over 60.


----------



## Pboytang (Jul 23, 2014)

Bitterrootbiker said:


> According to Giant the Lust Adv 2 is actually slightly heavier - 26.7 vs 26 for the aluminum Lust 1. Not that big a difference but still surprising. Must be the different components.


I think the difference in weight comes mostly from the front fork - I believe the Fox EVO is heavier by almost a pound. My wife is buying the Advanced 2 because she likes the green better then the pink/purple combo! It really came down to the color LOL! Also check the brakes - the Lust 1 we checked out here in Canada has the Avid Elixir 7's and not the Guide RS brakes.


----------



## Bitterrootbiker (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of pink either but I do like the mostly black Lust 1 color scheme. Interesting about the brakes. I see that the Elixir 7 are slightly lighter but the Guide RS got a good review here: SRAM Guide RS Brake - Review - Pinkbike. The weight difference in the shock does make sense for the overall difference in bike weights.


----------



## Bitterrootbiker (Dec 6, 2014)

Does anyone know which brakes are being installed on 2015 US Lust 1 bikes? Sounds like the Guide RS are preferable over Elixer 7.


----------



## Pboytang (Jul 23, 2014)

Bitterrootbiker said:


> Does anyone know which brakes are being installed on 2015 US Lust 1 bikes? Sounds like the Guide RS are preferable over Elixer 7.


Next time you are at your LBS you will have to look for yourself. I'm not sure if it's a miss print in the spec sheet on the giant website but... "All prices and specifications are subject to change without notice." ...so it really doesn't matter.

The brakes should look like this:









And not this:









Although they may mix and match rotors/levers...? I was considering the Anthem Advanced 2 but they are selling those with the Elixir 7's here as well. A deal breaker for me... It's a good idea to check *ALL* the components on the bike before you buy it!


----------



## Bitterrootbiker (Dec 6, 2014)

My lbs doesn't stock either of the bikes I want. I tried a 2014 Lust1 out in Scottsdale in my size so I know the size I want but, unfortunately, won't be able to see components until I buy it or the Lust adv 2.


----------



## Pboytang (Jul 23, 2014)

IMO the brakes will be the Elixir 7 on the Lust 1. This photo from Giants website shows the bike having them...






​
And the photo I took at my LBS has them as well (if you look close you can see the brakes on the Lust 1 behind the Lust 2 in the photo).






​
I tried them (the Avid 7's) on the AA2 I was looking at and found them on two separate occasions to be quite week. I tried a 2014 model and a 2015 model. While squeezing the lever on the front brake I was able to turn the front wheel very easily while standing and pushing on the handlebar. I find the low end Shimano M395 brakes on my Talon better. I would go with the Lust Advanced 2 - the SLX brakes will be awesome!


----------



## Pboytang (Jul 23, 2014)

Update - We had both bikes weighed at our LBS and the Aluminum Lust 1 came in at 26 lbs and the Advanced 2 came in at 26 lbs 1 ounce (XS size) so very close. Both bikes I can lift with one finger! The Lust 1 had Avid Elixir Trail 9 brakes - much better then the Elixir 7's I've seen but IMO the Shimano SLX brakes are better. My Wife decided on the Lust Advanced 2 and it's fantastic! Both bikes are nice but she decided to go with Shimano rather then the SRAM... And the color had something to do with it too!








2015 Liv Lust Advanced 2​
Cheers!


----------



## Bitterrootbiker (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice looking bike! Are those the tires that come with it? I was actually leaning towards the Lust 1 just because it is available now and the lust Adv 2 MAY be available the end of March. I hate to be left with no bike at all come spring. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Pboytang (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes here in Canada they are coming with the Maxxis tires and not the Schwalbe Racing Ralph's - I see no reason to prefer one over the other... We were lucky getting our hands on this bike all the other bike shops in our area won't have it until at least March like you say. The Lust 1 is a nice bike like I said it really comes down to SRAM vs Shimano which ever you prefer but both will be fine!


----------



## Bitterrootbiker (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, I finally decided on the Lust 1, for various reasons but mostly because it's available now and I'm afraid to wait too long and not have any bike come spring (I already sold my old Trance W 26 incher). Now I need to decide on which platform petals and dropper post. I'm also getting a lighter wheel set built locally. Should be here next week! And I was promised it comes with the Avid Guide brakes..


----------



## Pboytang (Jul 23, 2014)

:thumbsup: Awesome post some photos and tell us how the brakes are!


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Bitterrootbiker said:


> Well, I finally decided on the Lust 1, for various reasons but mostly because it's available now and I'm afraid to wait too long and not have any bike come spring (I already sold my old Trance W 26 incher). Now I need to decide on which platform petals and dropper post. I'm also getting a lighter wheel set built locally. Should be here next week! And I was promised it comes with the Avid Guide brakes..


I think you made the right choice. The deal breaker IMO is the Advanced 2 comes with the Evolution fork and shock which have gotten really bad reviews. Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## Bitterrootbiker (Dec 6, 2014)

Good to hear I had another reason for my choice.


----------



## Leans (Jan 9, 2015)

Pboytang said:


> Update - We had both bikes weighed at our LBS and the Aluminum Lust 1 came in at 26 lbs and the Advanced 2 came in at 26 lbs 1 ounce (XS size) so very close. Both bikes I can lift with one finger! The Lust 1 had Avid Elixir Trail 9 brakes - much better then the Elixir 7's I've seen but IMO the Shimano SLX brakes are better. My Wife decided on the Lust Advanced 2 and it's fantastic! Both bikes are nice but she decided to go with Shimano rather then the SRAM... And the color had something to do with it too!
> 
> View attachment 953296
> 
> ...


I see you mentioned that your wife purchased the xs size. My girlfriend is looking for a bike and we have had no luck as she is 4'11". i recently found that the Lust comes in xs. Can you give me a height reference so I know if this bike could fit my girlfriend? The dealership that sells this bike is like an hour away so thats why I'm asking on here first. Thanks


----------



## Pboytang (Jul 23, 2014)

My wife is 5'2 and they had to cut 2 inches off the seat post for proper fitting. The bike from the floor to the top of the seat clamp measures 26 inches. 

Cheers!


----------



## Leans (Jan 9, 2015)

Pboytang said:


> My wife is 5'2 and they had to cut 2 inches off the seat post for proper fitting. The bike from the floor to the top of the seat clamp measures 26 inches.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks!!


----------



## Pboytang (Jul 23, 2014)

​


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

13" top tube? Haha, I think there's something wrong with that table


----------



## Pboytang (Jul 23, 2014)

Yup should be 21.7 LOL! Explains why that isn't on the website anymore good catch!


----------



## Bitterrootbiker (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm 5ft 1/2in with a 27.5 in inseam. The xs fit me well with the shortest stem on it, but I don't like to be too stretched out.


----------

